# Fish pass jetties



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I see a lot of people on various fishing sites talking about the fish pass jetties near Mustang Island SP. I have a few questions. 
Do you go there because the fishing is good or because it is less crowded?
Looking at it on google, the jetties are very short compared to others, especially Port Aransas. 
Is it better to fish off of one or the other, in between the two, or off the tips?
Is the beach actually part of the SP? Do you need any permits to park/camp other than the beach parking one?
Has anyone had any success here lately?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Can be very good fishing for both reds and trout. It can also be very crowded. personally i dont fish there till after labor day. Always seem to be plenty of bait, and yes you will need a sticker. Work both sides to find out where fish are holding. NOt sure what you mean by sp? Good luck!


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

SP=state park


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL...sorry, brain fart! Ive always went to fish pass from the north side, Access road 2.....i think. Never went from the park side. Not sure if you can.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I plan to go next Sunday afternoon/evening and stay until noonish Monday, so I hope that will limit any crowd issues.

Is it easy driving coming from the north? I have a F250 4wd diesel crewcab, so I'm a little concerned about my vehicle weight. The charts show high tide at 5:11pm on 7/22, which is probably about the time I'll get there, which means I can't drive on the wet sand. Is there a decent "beach road" above the high tide line?

I guess my question about the park is, are the jetties actually part of it. The maps are a little confusing. Do I need a SP permit to be at the jetties?

I bought a beach permit in Port Aransas a couple of weeks ago. If I understand it correctly, it's good all the way to Corpus.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

If you have the beach permit you are good from Pa to south beach sticks. only thing with the state park is you also have to pay the park fees. Used to be 7 bucks for the day not sure if its still the same. As far as driving.....cant help ya havnt been there in awhile. If it were me i would drive to the north jetty and just walk to the other side, i dont fish the park side because of the state park fee.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Was there today. My F250 leadsled had no problems getting down there via acces road 2. There is a decent road getting there. Saw several 2 wd vehicles there. Wasnt much bait there this morning. We moved further south to access road 3 and found a lot more bait in the surf. Whiting bite was non stop. Left about noon when the crowds started showing up. Gonna try again tomorrow prolly from the Packery channel and work north.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Ancuegar said:


> Was there today. My F250 leadsled had no problems getting down there via acces road 2. There is a decent road getting there. Saw several 2 wd vehicles there. Wasnt much bait there this morning. We moved further south to access road 3 and found a lot more bait in the surf. Whiting bite was non stop. Left about noon when the crowds started showing up. Gonna try again tomorrow prolly from the Packery channel and work north.


That sounds good. I'll be coming from Rockport/Port Aransas, so access road 2 will be my preferred route.
I'm hoping to avoid the crowds by being there on a Sunday night/Monday morning. Last time, I got to Port Aransas around 6pm or so on Sunday. Most of the people were already packing up to leave. Monday morning I saw 4 or 5 people who had camped overnight and a few runners. I had the beach pretty much to myself. I just wished the wind wasn't blowing 30mph that morning. Surf was way too rough to wade in. I'm hoping it's better conditions next Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

JOHNNYREB said:


> If you have the beach permit you are good from Pa to south beach sticks. only thing with the state park is you also have to pay the park fees. Used to be 7 bucks for the day not sure if its still the same. As far as driving.....cant help ya havnt been there in awhile. If it were me i would drive to the north jetty and just walk to the other side, i dont fish the park side because of the state park fee.


Where/what are the south beach sticks, packery channel jetties?

I looked up the park fees, they're $10 a day now. I think I'll drive in from access road 2.

Is it relatively easy to walk on the fish pass jetties? They don't look quite as solid as the Port A jetty on Google Earth. Looks like large spaces between rocks. I'll have my 13yo son with me.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I was fortunate to have fished there when the pass was still open to the gulf back in '76, '77. When the surf was calm it was awesome. I always waded, never got on the rocks. Back then, I caught trout even in the ditch alongside the beach road!


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

The Packery jetties are further south on Packery channel. I think it's zahn (sp) rd to access them. They were packed with people yesterday. 
I don't know where the beach sticks are.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Easy drive, easy walk, way too easy that's why its so crowded. Weekends are loaded with swimmers and such.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Try fishing the surf about a quarter mile N of the Fish Pass jetties as you motor down road 2. Sometimes the pompano guys slay them in that area. North Sticks are about 6 miles down the beach from Bob Hall Pier, past the bollards that divide Corpus Beach sticker area from Kennedy Beach area(no sticker required). When you pass the midway bollards going South from Bob Hall Pier you are in area patrolled by park rangers from PINS and I have never been asked for sticker there. Continuing South on the beach you will come to the North Sticks which block off the N end of Malquite Pedestrian Beach. Pavement there takes you back out to Park Road, thru the gate at PINS and at the end of the pavement you will be on the beach at the South Sticks on PINS. Confused? So am I!






h


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I've heard others talk about fishing at or near access road 2. Depending on how many people are there, I may try there. We're going to try camping on the beach this time, so it depends on the crowd. Last time, we stayed in a hotel, but the beach was almost empty by about 8pm on Sunday evening, Monday morning was deserted except for a few tents, so people shouldn't be a problem.


----------

